

Ask HN: How many different datastores do you use at your company? - nviennot

I&#x27;m doing a quick survey for a research paper to validate if startups have multi database problems such as keeping data synchronized
======
nviennot
4 or more databases

------
nviennot
3 databases

------
nviennot
2 databases

------
nviennot
1 database

